
Bethesda sues WB, calls Westworld game ‘blatant rip-off’ of Fallout Shelter - ilamont
https://www.polygon.com/2018/6/22/17492806/bethesda-lawsuit-warner-bros-westworld-mobile-game-fallout-shelter
======
yohann305
sounds like WB hired a team of dev that used a source code template

